# My girl Ariya at 12 weeks



## bearsxx (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello everyone! I have been amazed at how beautiful everyones dogs are. I been viewing this site for awhile so I decided to post a pic of my girl Ariya. In these pics she is 12 weeks. She is 14 weeks now so I plan to take a few more and post them.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Cute pup!!!!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

She is adorable  She looks like a thick girl  Welcome to the board!


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Welcome to the site! She looks so cute!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

welcome, very sweet girl


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

shes a cutie!!!  welcome to GP!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:welcome: your pup is super adorable


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

welcome to the forum.pretty little gal


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

she's beautiful


----------

